# Need a sub: Parking lot sweeping in Michigan



## growitmowitlawn (Mar 18, 2008)

Just was awarded full season contracts that require parking lot sweeping. Last years sub sold his business and the new guy bid against us so he doesn't want to sub. 

We don't enough equipment and/or man power for all the sweeping. 

If interested please let me know, some routes are available in Traverse City, Big Rapids, Mt. Pleasant, others may be availble.

Thanks


----------



## growitmowitlawn (Mar 18, 2008)

bump to the top...need to get this filled ASAP


----------



## 09dieselguy (Nov 18, 2007)

i may be interested in the mount pleasant route if its big enough to warrant the purchase of a truck?

what kinda programs are we talking here?


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

Wow those are pretty large distances!


----------



## wseal (Oct 22, 2008)

;
We are capable of covering from mt pleasant south. Depending on the size of the job.


----------



## snowman682 (Aug 8, 2009)

might be able to help you out with the traverse city location. give me a shout. 231-218-8248


----------

